# Fitting ASUS Maximus III Formula, Socket-1156 into a CM Storm Scout Midi Tower Black



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Cabinet
Width 21.9 cm
Depth 48.9 cm
Heith 49.6 cm

Motherboard
Width 30,5 cm
Depth 24,4 cm



Power suppply: Real Power M620

Well basically i wonder if those measurements will fit?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, it will fit.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

